# Monster Sheepies on the Massachusetts



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Well me, my brother-in-law and a buddy went out this morning and decided to try the pipline off the base fished for an hour and didnt catch a thing. My brother-in-law just had a new bottom finder installed on his key west. Anyway guy didnt install it right and we took on a couple hundred gallons of water(drilled a 3/4 inch hole without water proofing it). Thankfully got it back to shore trailered it and fixed the problem. We decided to go back out and try Fort Pickens.....and the big nothin there either. 

So I said lets go out to the Mass. Braved the waves and went out there after about 30 mins we had caught one blue fish. Well my buddy couldnt take the waves and started chummin the water:sick. All the sudden bam. I hooked into a good sheepshead. Thankfully my buddy wasnt a pansy and wanted to stay out there even though he was throwing his guts up every 20 minutes:clap. Ended up catching 17 sheepshead a black snapper and a nice black drum before he couldnt take it any more. 

So being the die hards that I and my brother-in-law are we decided to just beach the boat next to the rock jetties in the pass and let my buddy off to get his legs back instead of calling it a day. We fished the jetties for another hour or so and caught another couple sheepshead(only one was big enough to keep) and my brother-in-law caught a 29" red. Had a great time and ended up with some really big sheepshead. Had 4 or 5 sheepshead 20" or so. Biggest one was 22 inches. And the black drum was 25".

































Sorry for the crappy pics. Used my cell phone camera.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Great report !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like a killer day.

Scott


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NICE CATCH!!:clap THATS A "FLOCK" OF SHEEPIES FUR SHUR!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks Like someone's going to be eating Good!!! Nice Mess of Fish Thanks!!!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Sweet!! thanks for the repeort


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh hey I forgot to tell you what we did different before we started catchin Sheepies. We switched from 20# mono to 14# and switched from 4oz weights to 1oz. We threw right on the side of the boat and let out about to seconds of line and flipped the reel. Then and the weight came back towards us we got bites left and right. With 20# mono and 4oz weights it was dropping straight down and nothing was biting it. Good luck guys.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

and by boat I meant Mass. Sorry


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hats off tofishing buddy who can hang puking every 20 minutes! great report!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Good report. Thats a good buddy to hang in there with ya while:sicking. Good thing is he probably let you have the fish because he no longer felt like eating. lol


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Pass Time (3/28/2010)*Good report. Thats a good buddy to hang in there with ya while:sicking. Good thing is he probably let you have the fish because he no longer felt like eating. lol




Sounds like a trip with JJAM. I was the one puking for 20 miles out, the whole time fishing, and 20 miles in lol


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats to you and your buddy I've been blessed with 30 years fishing with a great friend that used to get sick almost every time we went but if the fish were biting he was still going to fish !


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, nice mess o' fish!

How much does your buddy charge for his chumming services? ;-)


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

good eating but a pain in the butt to fillet .... hope your knife was sharp


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Tell me about it. My brother-in-law cut the fillets of off the fish and then I skinned them and cut the bones out. (Notice how I took the easier of the two jobs)


----------



## Dusky2928 (Aug 15, 2009)

live shrimp or fiddlers for bait???


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Live shrimp, but I'm sure fiddlers would work.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *Domtasc (3/30/2010)*Live shrimp, but I'm sure fiddlers would work.




i lose more fiddlers than shrimp. i think they crush them off and rarely take the hook. Any opinions?


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

I wouldn't doubt it man those sheepies are sneaky. I never set the hook on them untill my pole is bent over. That's the mistake a lot of people make is setting the hook on the first bite. Sheeps see the hook every time I have no doubt, cause with shrimp if you hook em in the tail they take the head, hook em in the head they take the tail, but the thing is, is that they always come back for the other half. So I let them hit it a few times and then when my pole bends over I just set it very lightly. Works great I dont think I lost one the other day without my line snapping.


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Puking buddy...Brother-in-law...and me. This is a lot better camera than my cell phone.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Great fishing guys!!!:clap:clap


----------



## fshman21p (Nov 6, 2008)

Great thinking on the downsize line and weight. Eat well.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Greta report. Nice fish


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

some one on here needs to teach me how to ketch those bastards.... 

All i do is feed them..


----------

